# Anyone else unable to open Google Books since it became Play Books?



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

This might be a misnomer, as I don't think I actually _used_ Google Books before the update. So it's entirely possible it was one of those programs that was corrupted when I did the CM7-CM9 upgrade.

But whatever the case, I can't open Books. As soon as it launches it FC's.

Any suggestions? I'd rather not do a full wipe and reinstall, since I rarely use the thing anyway. Since I've got root permissions, is there a way I can do an uninstall and reinstall of just the Play Books app?


----------



## Andrew's Android (Oct 27, 2011)

Aganar said:


> This might be a misnomer, as I don't think I actually _used_ Google Books before the update. So it's entirely possible it was one of those programs that was corrupted when I did the CM7-CM9 upgrade.


I have been able to open google books since the upgrade. Running nightly 2-28-12.

OTOH, rented a movie on Google play and after paying, the movie would not stream or download because --- I have a rooted device!
Requested a refund.
This really pissed me off.


----------



## Darthwickett (Feb 27, 2012)

After the update, I saw the new .25c selection in Play Books, so I decided to get it. Then I was unable to download the new Play Books app from the market, and I had to get it from a 3rd-party source. Once I finally got it installed, it ran and read my new book fine, but it was a hassle to get to that point in the first place.


----------



## Aganar (Oct 29, 2011)

Would you mind sending me that source?

EDIT: Just uninstalled the thing and reinstalled it myself from the market. Seems to work okay now. Dunno why it's loading every page though. Isn't it supposed to just download the whole book first when you open it?


----------

